# Imac "can't communicate" with Hp Officejet k5400



## jenmoran (Jul 25, 2008)

7/17/08
I have installed HP Officejet with driver from HP site for IMAC, have also tried with disc. 

I get message that IMAC is having trouble communicating. Any ideas?


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

what version of max os x do you have?


Try printing in another user and let me know what happens?


----------



## jenmoran (Jul 25, 2008)

It is Version 10.5.2.

I have it connected the HP K5400 through Airport Extreme, but it also will not "communicate" when connected directly to the IMAC. 

My Brother 8045D multifunction does work with Airport Extreme but takes about a minute to respond. It prints immediately when connected directly to Imac. But doing that is very inconvenient.


The HP runs fine when connected to IBM laptop (which I also cannot network with IMAC -- have downloaded Bonjour but no go).

Thanks Jennifer


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Apple has recentlly released updated HP print drivers. With the latest updates being 10.5.4, you should run Software Update from the Apple Menu and update your Mac. This will pull the latest OS update, and the HP driver updates. This may fix the printer issue. Your Mac should also talk to the IBM just fine. If you want help for that, start a new thread with the specs of the IBM included.


----------



## jenmoran (Jul 25, 2008)

will do. thanks...


----------



## jenmoran (Jul 25, 2008)

It does not work with 10.5.4...
I have noted that several people on other forums have this problem, but none have had it solved...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Then I'd be sending HP some email, or phone calls, and let them walk you through it. If others are having a problem with this printer, then the more that call HP, the more quickly they'll come out with a fix.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Usually HP does give free support for their products to assist in setup.

Make sure you install the correct driver on the list below and yes the letters at the end of the printer model number matter!

Exactly which of these do you have:
» HP Officejet Pro K5400 Printer
» HP Officejet Pro K5400dn Printer
» HP Officejet Pro K5400dtn Printer
» HP Officejet Pro K5400n Printer



1 turn off printer
2 go to printers and fax in system preferences delete all the printers
3 connect printer to the computer thru USB port (not airport or and HUB hubs)
4 reboot
5 reinstall the correct printer driver from above
6 re-add the printer 
7 does it work via USB?

If it works usb, then repeat steps but connect it to airport extreme make sure that you are as close as possible to the airport extreme when you add the bonjour printer.


----------



## jenmoran (Jul 25, 2008)

thank you. --that worked


----------

